# Bluetooth Dongle: Code 43



## El-Grosso (Oct 4, 2007)

I just found my old bluetooth dongle. On my computer, I have no software on it, since it was lost quite long ago. When I try to use it, I go to control panel, add hardware, then I get an error, saying: 

Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43) 

Does anyone know what the problem is? Maybe if I need to install the actual software (Don't know what brand it is. Don't even say on it. ), or maybe install some drivers? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a driver issue. You need the original drivers.


----------



## El-Grosso (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you by any chance know where they are, or drivers that work with all dongles?


----------



## El-Grosso (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok. After finding the right brand of the device, I downloaded the right drivers for it. The computer definately picks it up, because when downloading, it asked ot insert it, and when I tried installing it with the device not inserted, it did not work.

So I go to the Control Panel > Bluetooth Devices > Add. Check the box saying it is set up, click next, then get this after a very abrupt search:

_Windows cannot find any Bluetooth devices. Make sure that your Bluetooth radio is attached to your computer and is turned on, and that your Bluetooth device is turned on. Follow the setup instructions that came with the device, and then click Search Again._

It is definately on though, as the little light is flashing on it.

Can somebody help me? Thanks.


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

Uninstall all drivers from within device manager and start again. Double check you have the correct drivers form the site also


----------

